# Pocket Tins



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

What is your favorite tinned tobacco that comes with a nice tin for slipping in a pocket and carrying about?

The qualities for this tobacco would be:
1) Delicious tobac
2) Tin small enough to slip in a pocket
3) tin closes well enough not to dump everything into your pocket

I don't have a tobacco pouch, and I feel like this would be my preferred way of carrying tobacco for later. Especially useful would be a tin that recloses securely. Then it could be used as a "travel tin."

Thanks!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

neonblackjack said:


> What is your favorite tinned tobacco that comes with a nice tin for slipping in a pocket and carrying about?
> 
> The qualities for this tobacco would be:
> 1) Delicious tobac
> ...


Erinmore Flake.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Erinmore Flake.


Oooooor, Irish Flake! Same sized tin, just different baccy inside. I actually save these tins, rip the label off, and use them to carry a day's worth of baccy when I'm out and about with a pipe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

FiveStar said:


> Oooooor, Irish Flake! Same sized tin, just different baccy inside. I actually save these tins, rip the label off, and use them to carry a day's worth of baccy when I'm out and about with a pipe.


You know, this thread gave me the same idea! Erinmore is the first "little" tin I've seen. I'm surprised that Irish Flake doesn't come in the same size tin that University Flake does. Gotta get some of that, just for the container!! (Plus, I've been wanting to try it...)


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Capstan.
I'm glad I've kept my tins, couse they've started to use those UF tins and they are no good. I think it's the same with IF aswell. Lets hope it doesnt happend with EF. I think Penzance has a similar one. 

Why do they do this. It seams like everybody is realy happy with them. The tins even get mentioned in reviewes.:rant:


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 on the Erinmore. 

Penzance uses pretty much the same tin, if not exactly the same. 

Brown Bogie is a good one too. Though its bulk, I just stuff a length of that in a tin and I'm good to go. Potent, compact, and delicious. Plus you get to look really deadly slicing it up with a knife.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Eirik said:


> Capstan.
> I'm glad I've kept my tins, couse they've started to use those UF tins and they are no good. I think it's the same with IF aswell. Lets hope it doesnt happend with EF. I think Penzance has a similar one.
> 
> Why do they do this. It seams like everybody is realy happy with them. The tins even get mentioned in reviewes.:rant:


You keep talking about Capstan and I might have to pay you to send me some!

I'm going to suggest Butera Kingfisher or one of the other Butera/JF Germain blends that use the small tins like that.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

owaindav said:


> You keep talking about Capstan and I might have to pay you to send me some!
> 
> I'm going to suggest Butera Kingfisher or one of the other Butera/JF Germain blends that use the small tins like that.


You could try this site:

Piber.dk

Just let me know if there's any language problems.
They sell it in 5 pac's, but that should' nt be a problem.

I'm sure gonna miss those tins. Maybe we should make a sign up. It seems like they don't make those tins anymore. And that's a shame!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Eirik said:


> You could try this site:
> 
> Piber.dk
> 
> ...


I may have to make an order. I like Capstan and 3 Nuns enough to pay the big shipping. But not this month!

Thanks


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> I'm going to suggest Butera Kingfisher or one of the other Butera/JF Germain blends that use the small tins like that.


Oh yeah, sure, name some more stuff that's OUT OF STOCK! sigh.

PS It's only the Germain stuff in the little tins that's out of stock. sigh.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Orlik Golden Sliced.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Irish Flake (pre six months ago size)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not an expert by any means but the two tins of penzance I picked up are nice and compact. I plan on saving them just cause they're a handy size.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I'm not an expert by any means but the two tins of penzance I picked up are nice and compact. I plan on saving them just cause they're a handy size.


better do something to get the stank out.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

User Name said:


> better do something to get the stank out.


Hot soapy water.......seemed to do the trick as far as removing any smell...but I didn't mind the smell to begin with.....course I like diesel fumes too!


----------



## Argon Swift (Mar 27, 2011)

Macbaren Navy Flake. The tobacco is great, and the tin doesn't have any pheasants or hunting dogs or anything. It just looks tough. 

Argon Swift
wildwestninja.com


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I love that stinky smell too. Although I think I might like the smell of 1792 better. A cross between a shoe store on a hot day, full patrons without socks on, and the air conditioning is broken AND a tire store with a gas leak.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Oooooor, Irish Flake! Same sized tin, just different baccy inside.


Not the new IF tins. The new IF tins are the bigger tins. The Erinmore tin is still the small 50g tin.

I use the Erinmore tins. The only thing that sucks is it can pop off.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I'm not an expert by any means but the two tins of penzance I picked up are nice and compact. I plan on saving them just cause they're a handy size.


Probably collectors' items. The next production run will probably be in the bigger cans, the way it looks like it's going.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Probably collectors' items. The next production run will probably be in the bigger cans, the way it looks like it's going.


Seriously?! There's a couple more tins down at the B&M I frequent. They're not big tins at all. Smaller than those strong peppermint tins.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the Dan's Limerick tin. It's one of the round screw down ones, but it's much more compact than the usual ones.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

3 DAY SALE Red Curved Pocket Tin Old English by TheVintaquarian

I found one of these at a local antique store and almost bought it just to use as a carry tin. great idea of a pocket tin.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

piperdown said:


> Seriously?! There's a couple more tins down at the B&M I frequent. They're not big tins at all. Smaller than those strong peppermint tins.


Penzance is pretty hard to find now anyway.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I know where you can get some 1/2 ounce collectable tins of stonehaven.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Seriously?! There's a couple more tins down at the B&M I frequent. They're not big tins at all. Smaller than those strong peppermint tins.


Sorry, sounded like I knew what I was talking about! I was being cynical and flip, based on the change with Irish Flake. I'd pick 'em up anyhow, though!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

the kingfisher tins seem to be a little thicker but slightly smaller than erinmore.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

It's not been in production for ages, but Edgeworth met all your criteria AND had a match-striker on the bottom of the tin!

Edgeworth Extra High Grade Sliced Pipe Tobacco Tin | eBay

My advice would be to buy a striker tin in a junk shop/antique mall or from ebay and keep it filled with your favorite bulk tobacco!


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I've not seen the erinmore tin, but none of the tins I have seem nicely small/pocketable. 

Eclipse mints comes in a nice little tin.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

I like using the older Murray era Dunhill Light Flake tins.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

I find the University Flake tin fits the pocket well.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

freestoke said:


> Erinmore Flake.


+1

The current Erinmore 50g tin (or old Dunhill Light Flake tin - they're identical) (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...icture-your-tobacco-thread-7.html#post3178823) seals up pretty well if the gasket stays clean and free of tobacco/pocket debris. The new Dunhill Flake tin is flat, like Robert McConnell tins, and lays nicer in the pocket but they never want to keep closed for me. I tried a rubber band on one for a while but gave up. Erinmore tins. It's all about Erinmore tins, also best when filled with Erinmore Flake.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> I like the Dan's Limerick tin. It's one of the round screw down ones, but it's much more compact than the usual ones.


Yeah. And how about those UniqueBriar Samuel Gawith collectors tins? :woohoo:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> Yeah. And how about those UniqueBriar Samuel Gawith collectors tins? :woohoo:


Actually, those won't be half bad. Anyone know where he gets them from? Could come in handy.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

You can try some rectangular slide top tins like these Metal Art Tin - Sliding Top Jumbo


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just went for some Ennerdale I had put in a University Flake tin less than a week ago. Dry as a bone. Reconstituted it with a wet paper towel, but I would have to say that the UF, IF, Dunhill Flake, etc. square tins might be useless for keeping tobacco fresh. The Erinmore seems to be holding up fine, though. Maybe I hadn't closed the UV tin tight enough, but...I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking at this thread it hit me..



altoids tin.


they even have altoids "smalls" that are in a half as big as a normal sized tin.. probably enough for one bowl in a smaller sized pipe..


i dont normally have altoids.. but im gonna pick some up and let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

No seal... good for tamper, tho.


Zogg said:


> Looking at this thread it hit me..
> 
> altoids tin.
> 
> ...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

M&M mini s canisters


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll usually fill up an empty cigar tube with my pipe tobacco for when I'm out and about. Unscrew the cap and pour the tobacco right in to the bowl. Clean and simple.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I have used these types of screw top tins for other things in the past, and they seemed to keep fresh for a bit.

Screwtop Tin Containers -Specialty Bottle


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I finally just broke down and bought a pouch. I drag a laptop around most of the time and it fits in the bag, small enough to carry in a coat pocket if needed and holds a couple pipes, cleaners, spare lighter, and 5 or 6 different kinds of tobacco in little baggies sandwiched into the waterproof part. I tried the square gawith tins (with rubber band as well) and found most round tins pocket awkward. One of the small square tins would be a good size with a decent seal, but that's a big if so far for me. I suppose you could do baggies in the tin like I do in the pouch though /shrug


----------

